

OnSwipe Just Opened Its Public Beta To Anyone With A Blog - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-create-use-onswipe-2011-7

======
clobber
I hope bloggers will think twice before using this crap.

Please read: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2699610>

